# MC and Fish: A Tale of Tanks



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Finally! I made a journal and place to dump my photos of my fish! It will be mostly photos of my bettas and some of the fish in my new community tank as I navigate through keeping both and attempting to keep the plants alive too. 

First off, my first two boys that started it all last October. 

Chandler: blue + white marble HM male. Photos of when I first brought him home. His colors have changed a few times since then. 





























Captain America: red, white, blue HM male. Photos of when I first brought him home. Since then, he's bitten most of the white off his tail. Tail biters.... -_-


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

My first real "rescue" from Petco. She was a dull little CT with severe fin rot. I got her on sale for just a couple of buck. She was in a sad state when I brought her home. 

I named her Regina, after the Evil Queen on Once Upon a Time. She's a feisty girl and always tries to find a way out or around her divider. And she flares nonstop at the boys. Not the greatest photos, but my hands shake when I use my camera on my phone.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

You have some beautiful fish!


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks! 

The fourth addition to my little betta group was this spunky girl. I went through a period of "betta craze" and acquired her and two Petco Baby Bettas in the same trip. Acutally three babies, I had to go back the next day for a little red betta that I couldn't put out of my mind. 














I was still working my way through a couple of different runs through Mass Effect 3, and named this CT girl Normandy, after the ship in the games. She was pretty plain looking, but wouldn't stop flaring at all of the boys around her, and so she caught my eye.

She already had the ammonia (i think) burns around her face, and since the Normandy SR-2 in the game had also been beat up, but still held a personality of sorts, it seemed appropriate.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

The same trip where I snagged Normandy, I left with these two little buggers as well. My first "baby bettas." I grabbed them because they were both DT babies and the only two like that of the bunch that were there.

This is both of them the day I brought them home. *11/20/2014*














Healthy and active little bugger, but couldn't find a good name for him/her? I went ahead and assumed it was a boy for the time being. 














Poor baby already had a case of fin rot and was extremely shy. The red and black coloring made the name Commander Shepard work. Mass Effect themed names. ;D And either gender it ended up being would work as well.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

That third baby betta I mentioned going back for? Here it is! Like the name "Commander Shepard" I picked another name that would work for both genders. I had just started watching Battlestar Galactica on Netflix, and went with *Starbuck* for this flashy and flaring little red.








snapped a close up with my phone! best one I could get it. *11/23/2014*








Really hard to get a photo of this one, but I got him/her staring at their reflection. <3 *11/23/2014

*







And here's Commander Shepard about two weeks after I brought her home (female seemed more likely than male at the time)*. *Hard to tell in this photo, but her case of fin rot is already healing up.* 12/01/2014*


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Two marbles! The lady I spoke to at Petsmart where I got Chandler told me that he would likely marble (change colors) when I got him. She was right! The changes were subtle, but eventually I started to notice that there was more blue than white on him. Normandy has started to show a bit of color change too! YES





























Sometimes he has bits of red on him, but he mostly just seems to switch his blue + white pattern around.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

It's been a little over a week and a half since I set up my first community tank. So far, so good! I'm loving it. They are so funny to watch. I did have a couple of set backs with one batch of Neon Tetras and couple of Platys who I had to return to the store, but otherwise no doom and gloom. 

Some shots of the community. Not my best photos, but still playing with the lighting and fast fast moving fish. They don't stay still like my bettas will.





















Close-ups of "Little Bit" Baby (Mickey Mouse?) Platy I bought. She loves playing with her reflection.









Molly boy creepin on the lady platys. 0_0







Only Molly in there. He's an odd one. 







The most outgoing of my platys. Either she's just fat or pregnant. I can't tell. She's a little pig for food. 















Best Friends Forever! They are always swimming through the filter current together. 







Harry and Ron! Surprised how much I ended up liking the Cobra Guppies















I see you... Yep, she's a creeper. 







Peppered cory! <3 Love these little guys.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

I found fry! One of the platys, (I suspect the Green Lantern or the Shiny Black one) spawned earlier today I'm assuming. I saw something small hiding in the water wisteria and realized it was a tiny fry. I managed to suck up the two I found with a turkey baster and tossed them in a breeder's net. 

That's not entirely true...I found THREE, but accidentally blasted it out of the turkey baster and back into the tank, so it might have escaped the other fish and the ghost shrimp or not. We'll see if it pops up again. I think I'm going to try and keep these two little buggers alive and hopefully if anymore are spawned, they just get eaten up. I only grabbed these two because I found them and felt bad leaving them to certain death. The ghost shrimp can be viscous little things. 


Anyway, fry photos! 













Until further notice, I've dubbed them Thing 1 and Thing 2
















Normandy <3







Older photo of Captain America flaring. His poor tail, (curse tail biters)














My newest boy. Went with the name Motley. I am looking forward to watching him come out of his shell.


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

More photos! I only have Captain and Normandy with me until I move down next week. The rest of the bettas moved ahead and I do miss them, but they are still alive and well. So good things there!

Bonus photos of my sister's dogs while I was watching them. Nelson and Lulu Fritz.








Captain America was hard at work while I was at school. 
















Getting a lot more silver around his face then when I first got him. Old age?
















Normandy striking a pose.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

beautiful fish and dogs!


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Tree! You're fish are lovely as well!

Photo dump! All moved and unpacked (mostly) in the new house. Everyone is settling in nicely and I only lost three fish during the move + two hour drive. Surprisingly, the platy fry were not the victims. The Green Lantern Platy, Male Molly, and one of the new Julii Corries all passed. 

Thankfully, the two-week period (Petsmart) and the 30 day period (Petco) had not expired and I was able to replace each. I guess I'll find out which platy dropped the fry once they get a little bigger. 

I had four fry as of last week, but one was squished during transport, so there's three left and the little buggers have done an impressive job staying alive with how active the rest of the tank is. 

My little school of Otos are doing surprisingly well too. I finally got them (or at least one of them) to eat veggies! They are active little buggers and there quite a few photos of them in this batch. 

Motley has been transferred to the community tank and is doing fantastic. He only tries to go after the platy fry when he spots them, but otherwise I've had no aggression problems with him, the platies, the guppies, or the molly. 

I've got the cobra guppies named Harry and Ron. I'm hoping to add an additional two to have Fred & George. Or changing the two to James, Remus, and grabbing another spaz like one of them and calling him Sirius. Thoughts?

As far as the platys go, I'm at a loss of a theme name to name this group. I can't think of all female groups. I considered Disney Princess names, but I don't know. Anime? 














platy fry! they are still so small and haven't started coloring up yet. :/ I think one might a male.








There is an otocinclus in this photo. Can you see it?








Happy, fat oto. 








Motley enjoying his new crib in the community tank. He hasn't gone after any of the fish, minus the fry. 








Platy girls! Still trying to think of a theme for their names. Always open to suggestions. 








Motley making a face. 








IT'S EATING SPINACH!!! xD XD I can't tell you how excited I was!


----------



## bubblesaurus (Nov 13, 2014)

More photos. 







Motley.








Motley and Green Lantern platy are both mesmerized by their beautiful selves. 








Fat Oto belly? The Neons are photo bombing as usual.








Peppered cory cat caught unaware. It fled as soon I snapped the photo. 








Otos and Neon Tetras. I feel like these two groups are everywhere at all times. Maybe I should do a head count....














Little Bit is getting bigger everyday. Her Mickey Mouse markings are starting to darken. 








Harry zooming around. I think he and Ron had yet ANOTHER disagreement and are ignoring each other AGAIN. The next thing I know however, they are zooming around trying to be Neon Tetras...


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------

